# Incredible Ebay Schwinn.... from way back...



## bobcycles (Oct 23, 2021)

One of the funnest builds of the last 30 years or so...  This was a B107 bike that Larry Sprecht brought me at Memory lanes 
one year long ago...The bike was a plane janer, no tank, no fender light, no drum, but a beautiful early postwar Fat bar Coach
green frame set.   I set about to resurrect it with all original UNrestored parts ( he mentions restored bike in the description
technically not restored but assembled with excellent original mix and NOS fenders, 6 hole and other stuff mix...)   Just an incredible result...
I ebayed the bike back then and I don't think it even hit 2G's... kind of a let down on what it should have brought at 
auction.  The bike could not have sold to a nicer more grateful individual.  I always wondered if it would ever surface again.
Top shelf parts with NO excuses on the whole build.  Some one is going to own one of the nicest Fat bars out there..



https://www.ebay.com/itm/324846603189?campid=5335809022


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 23, 2021)

Nice Bike!



Great badge!















When did the more "Meatier" sprocket come out?
i would've thought that was "Pre War" on there....?



these pics look bigger on this monitor.😎


----------



## p51mustang55 (Oct 23, 2021)

Great looking bike!!!!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Oct 23, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> Nice Bike!
> View attachment 1500967
> Great badge!
> View attachment 1500968
> ...



ARE THOSE LOBDELL RIMS?


----------



## bobcycles (Oct 24, 2021)

Yes those were Lobdell rims I put the 4041 sprocket on it as a little added touch being that the bike was early postwar maybe that could’ve happened


----------



## vincev (Oct 24, 2021)

Lookin good !!


----------



## Ernbar (Oct 30, 2021)

Gorgeous bike!❤️


----------

